# Would like to mod my Inova X1 and Xo



## bossanova (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello CPF members,

I own an X1 and a Xo, older models with the optic system instead of the clear lens with reflector. I would like to improve lumen, throw and perhaps the spill on these beauties.

I was wondering if any of you have been able to sucessfully perform such task before. If your answer is positive, please let me know if you would be willing to perform this mod on my flashlights for a reasonable price.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Illum (Apr 1, 2010)

Inovas are notorously difficult to mod due to its press-fit design, while inova gets a good rating for an essentially bomb proof design, they are regarded as being a little behind in times.


----------



## bossanova (Apr 2, 2010)

Ilum,

Thanks for your reply. If someone has done it before, this is the right place to find him or her. I have my fingers crossed...


----------



## Illum (Apr 2, 2010)

Come to think of it...
Dan C would be good to ask
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143000
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/35820

cyberspyder too
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/203925


----------



## bossanova (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Ilum, I really appreciate it!


----------

